# NEXT LEICESTER REPTILE MEETING 16th Febuary (BOA'S)



## adam1969

Hiya

The next reptile meet with reptiles will be in our *Usual location*, which is the upstairs function room of The Western, 70 Western Road, Leicester, Leicestershire LE3 0GA , on *Saturday 16th Febuary 2013* starting at 7.30pm

A great chance to meet like-minded people and some lovely reptiles, so please show your support by coming along. 

Here are the ground rules of the meet in order for the night to run smoothly.

It will be shown who is bringing what in a list on this thread that we will update as often as we can. It has been decided that this meet will be for *, Boa's, Colubrid's and miscellaneous species* as snakes go but of course non-snake species are most welcome. Unfortunately, the venue does not allow mammals (except the human variety of course!)

Anybody wishing to bring a reptile, please PM April Taylor, adam1969 or Multicorn with the details before 10AM on the Friday before the meeting so that we can book you in. *This is terribly important for planning the evening properly.*

*You will not be able to just turn up with your reptile**,* you must have a PM fromApril Taylor, Adam1969 or Multicorn to say you have been booked in. If we cannot get you booked into this meet you will be put at the top of the list for the following month.




Some of you may think that these rules are excessive and we are sorry if you feel that way, but you will not be able to bring reptiles to the meet if you are not prepared to follow these rules which are put in place for the safety of YOUR reptiles!! 

*The “Theme” of the night will be announced in advance. If the night features Pythons then Boas will not be allowed, and vice versa.*
*You must have owned the reptile for a minimum of six months to ensure that quarantine has been observed.*
*Reptiles that are ill/have been ill within the last six months will not be welcome.*
*If ANY reptile within your collection has had mites within the last six months, please do not ask to bring ANY of your collection (whether they are known to have had mites or not) to the meeting as they will not be welcome.*
*You are solely responsible for your reptile and all of its needs during the night, so please remember to bring your own secure container, heating equipment, hand gel and anything else you feel you will need.*
*Anybody turning up with an unannounced reptile will be asked to leave. *
*The sale of reptiles is not permitted at the reptile meeting.*
Again we are sorry if you think these rules are harsh but we are thinking purely of the wellbeing of all of our reptiles. 
See you there:2thumb:


----------



## April Taylor

April Taylor: crawl cay boa
Adam1969: surprises
Multicorn: surprises


----------



## JemmaLambert

we will be there. I definatly won't miss another one, ben's turn 2 stay at home if we can't get a sitter i feel. Lol


----------



## Sazzness

Omg omg omg crawl cays omnomnomnom.


----------



## April Taylor

Sazzness said:


> Omg omg omg crawl cays omnomnomnom.


Well, you asked so nicely :2thumb:


----------



## Sazzness

April Taylor said:


> Well, you asked so nicely :2thumb:


I will not be held responsible if one falls into my bag and comes home with me. :whistling2:


----------



## April Taylor

Ha, you can try :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Jeffers3

April Taylor said:


> Ha, you can try :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
I don't think I'd risk it!










I could bring Lily (boa) or Hagrid (beardie). Any preferences anyone?


----------



## April Taylor

April Taylor: crawl cay boa
Adam1969: surprises
Multicorn: surprises 
Jeffers: Hagrid for sure, Lily if you want to. (I want to see Hagrid!!)

Keep them coming people!


----------



## benlambert

We will find a baby sitter, and we can bring ruby as its prob gonna be her last meet as shes getting big now, 

Looking forward to the meet already,


----------



## benlambert

O and we can bring diago especially for April


----------



## April Taylor

April Taylor: crawl cay boa
Adam1969: surprises
Multicorn: surprises 
Jeffers: Hagrid for sure, Lily if you want to. (I want to see Hagrid!!):flrt:
The Lamberts will be bringing Ruby and Diago :flrt:

Keep them coming people!


----------



## adwraith

I'm due to be working until 10 earliest that night in Nottingham :censor::censor: not cool.march should be ok though...february would have been my 1 year anniversary of reptile meets too :devil:


----------



## Ann W

adwraith said:


> Nottingham :censor::censor: not cool


and whats not cool about Nottingham??? :gasp:


----------



## adwraith

Ann W said:


> and whats not cool about Nottingham??? :gasp:


haha sorry, its the working that's not cool!really not happy about missing 2 meets in a row


----------



## Ann W

adwraith said:


> haha sorry, its the working that's not cool!


:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## benlambert

adwraith said:


> haha sorry, its the working that's not cool!really not happy about missing 2 meets in a row


That's crap mate,


----------



## Revobuzz

Valentine's weekend? You guys sure like making my life tough!


----------



## adam1969

Revobuzz said:


> Valentine's weekend? You guys sure like making my life tough!


 
Well mate it's like this ...........
You arrange a baby sitter from early on the saturday evening, take her to the chippy for a top notch romantic meal out of paper and then onto the meeting for the rest of a great night out ..........what more could a woman want..........:2thumb:


----------



## adam1969

*Dates for your dairies*

We are planing Leicester reptile meeting trips out on the following days.

Grand opening of Realm of reptiles Coventry shop 9th Feb

Pilbara reptiles open day Sat 23rd Feb

All welcome to come along can work out transport once we know who will be coming but plan is to have as many people as possible but as few vechicles sharing the fuel costs..:2thumb:
please let us know if you were wanting to come along...


----------



## Sazzness

adam1969 said:


> We are planing Leicester reptile meeting trips out on the following days.
> 
> Grand opening of Realm of reptiles Coventry shop 9th Feb
> 
> Pilbara reptiles open day Sat 23rd Feb
> 
> All welcome to come along can work out transport once we know who will be coming but plan is to have as many people as possible but as few vechicles sharing the fuel costs..:2thumb:
> please let us know if you were wanting to come along...


Depending what time dude. I can ask Catt to put me on an early those days. Deffo can't have the 9th off as I am on holiday 10-16th of Feb. otherwise Kit and I are up for this


----------



## adwraith

adwraith said:


> I'm due to be working until 10 earliest that night in Nottingham :censor::censor: not cool.march should be ok though...february would have been my 1 year anniversary of reptile meets too :devil:


not really sure how to take you 'liking' this april....:gasp:

the pilbara trip looks good!not swayed at all by the bosc and tegu handling :whistling2: will have to check what i'm doing that weekend but hopefully me and lucy will make it.



benlambert said:


> That's crap mate,


and yes it reallllllllllly is. out of hours work sucks bigtime, especially unpaid.


----------



## Benji-le3

Well Fingers crossed I will be making an appearance to this meet! :whistling2:

Totally miss read my work rota, I shall 100% be there!


----------



## April Taylor

adwraith said:


> not really sure how to take you 'liking' this april....:gasp:
> 
> the pilbara trip looks good!not swayed at all by the bosc and tegu handling :whistling2: will have to check what i'm doing that weekend but hopefully me and lucy will make it.
> 
> 
> and yes it reallllllllllly is. out of hours work sucks bigtime, especially unpaid.


I was liking the been attending for a year bit!

Me and Adam are in for the 23rd, but sadly not the 9th as my mums birthday celebrations are during the day.


----------



## adwraith

April Taylor said:


> I was liking the been attending for a year bit!


haha i know was only joking!not impressed i can't make it especially with ben's return i could have discussed legged things :lol2:


----------



## adam1969

Booked in so far.

April Taylor : crawl cay boa
Adam1969 : surprises
Multicorn : surprises 
Jeffers : Hagrid (Beardie)& Lily (Boa)
JemmaLambert : Diago (Hognose)
benlambert : Ruby (boa)
crazeemaz : Imperial Pueblan, Corn snake & Diones Rat Snake 


Plenty of room left at the moment so please contact Either adam1969, April Taylor or multicorn to arrange booking your reptiles into the meeting.

Keep them coming people!


----------



## benlambert

Lee are you bringing moonie?


----------



## April Taylor

I've broken my arm :bash: slipped on ice. Hospital said worse break seen allday. In cat from shoulder to mid forearm. Any one laugh and I'll kill you once I have my right arm back


----------



## Sazzness

April Taylor said:


> I've broken my arm :bash: slipped on ice. Hospital said worse break seen allday. In cat from shoulder to mid forearm. Any one laugh and I'll kill you once I have my right arm back


Jesus! Kit and I hope you're okay and wish you a speedy recovery xxx


----------



## April Taylor

thank you, in lot of pain but the morphine is helping


----------



## Purple_D

April Taylor said:


> I've broken my arm :bash: slipped on ice. Hospital said worse break seen allday. In cat from shoulder to mid forearm. Any one laugh and I'll kill you once I have my right arm back


:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:
sos just had to:2thumb:


----------



## Jeffers3

Purple_D said:


> :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:
> sos just had to:2thumb:


I was just feeling sorry for the cat (read the post again!).


----------



## crazeemaz

*Hope the pain goes soon!*

April, Sorry to hear about your arm. Hope the morphine keeps the pain away.

I am sure that Adam will be taking good care of you.

Just sit back and relax and get him to fetch and carry snakes for you to hold. Snake therapy will help I am sure. Maybe even persuade him you need a new little snakey from AC Snakes :lol2: I am sure they have one you liek that needs a good home!


----------



## crazeemaz

adam1969 said:


> We are planing Leicester reptile meeting trips out on the following days.
> 
> Grand opening of Realm of reptiles Coventry shop 9th Feb
> 
> Pilbara reptiles open day Sat 23rd Feb
> 
> All welcome to come along can work out transport once we know who will be coming but plan is to have as many people as possible but as few vechicles sharing the fuel costs..:2thumb:
> please let us know if you were wanting to come along...



Can make the one on the 9th to Realm of Reptiles so anyone near Rugby is welcome to a lift.

Unfortunately I will be at the Mother-in-Laws 80th birthday on the 23rd so will miss out on Pilbara Reptiles which is a shame as I have never heard of it! Off to google it now and see where it is!


----------



## Jeffers3

I can make it to Realm of reptiles on 9th. It would probably be easiest to go straight there from here and meet people there. I'm looking forward to seeing Jo and Huw's version of a Realm of Reptiles store. The stores in Northampton and MK are very nice.

Unfortunately, 23rd is no good for me.


----------



## Ann W

before Lee dobs me in ill admit i laughed at the cat bit and that it could only happen to you April!! :lol2:

Wishing you a speedy recovery, take it easy, and keep on top of the pain killers. 

xxxx


----------



## April Taylor

Ann W said:


> before Lee dobs me in ill admit i laughed at the cat bit and that it could only happen to you April!! :lol2:
> 
> Wishing you a speedy recovery, take it easy, and keep on top of the pain killers.
> 
> xxxx


Are you saying I'm clumsy?


----------



## MagicSqueak

I WANT TO GO TO PILBARA AND THE MEET. NO FAIR.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MagicSqueak

April Taylor said:


> Are you saying I'm clumsy?


Are you saying your not?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## adam1969

MagicSqueak said:


> I WANT TO GO TO PILBARA AND THE MEET. NO FAIR.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


Well you moved away from us !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## MagicSqueak

adam1969 said:


> Well you moved away from us !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


don't make me set batman on you......

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## multicorn

April Taylor said:


> I've broken my arm :bash: slipped on ice. Hospital said worse break seen allday. In cat from shoulder to mid forearm. Any one laugh and I'll kill you once I have my right arm back


He he he!!!! S******!!!! Ouch!!! Poowy girwy!! Aaaahhhh bless!!


----------



## April Taylor

Sod off. I'm in agony. Hurts all the time. Can barely sleep and have to sleep sitting up. Not a happy bunny at all.


----------



## MagicSqueak

April Taylor said:


> Sod off. I'm in agony. Hurts all the time. Can barely sleep and have to sleep sitting up. Not a happy bunny at all.


i know how you feel, been through it myself. not nice.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## multicorn

April Taylor said:


> Sod off. I'm in agony. Hurts all the time. Can barely sleep and have to sleep sitting up. Not a happy bunny at all.


I have never broken anything myself!! But I had to sort tj out with his leg!!! I bet its awful x


----------



## April Taylor

Feeling proper sorry for myself


----------



## JemmaLambert

i'm thinking of u april, i can imagine how ur feeling. I'm thinking of u. Xxx


----------



## Purple_D

Bless,Im thinking of you April but can't stop:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Benji-le3

I've just checked and I've had my Ornate Uro for 6 months if anyone would be interested in seeing one of the rarer uro's? (and to annoy Adam a little bit too)


----------



## multicorn

:grouphug: there you go I hope that helps!!! 



April Taylor said:


> Feeling proper sorry for myself


----------



## multicorn

Benji-le3 said:


> I've just checked and I've had my Ornate Uro for 6 months if anyone would be interested in seeing one of the rarer uro's? (and to annoy Adam a little bit too)


Yeah yeah!!!!!!! Thatll teach him to not attend a few meets!!!! 
No Lucy either theyre letting the side down hehehe!!!


----------



## adwraith

Benji-le3 said:


> I've just checked and I've had my Ornate Uro for 6 months if anyone would be interested in seeing one of the rarer uro's? (and to annoy Adam a little bit too)


this is soooooo far from cool!


multicorn said:


> Yeah yeah!!!!!!! Thatll teach him to not attend a few meets!!!!
> No Lucy either theyre letting the side down hehehe!!!


oi don't encourage him!i want to come have genuine excuses


----------



## Benji-le3

Being far from cool would be taking all the uro's :whistling2:


----------



## adwraith

Benji-le3 said:


> Being far from cool would be taking all the uro's :whistling2:


i don't think missing 2 consecutive meets justifies that punishment...


----------



## adwraith

oh and hope your arm is feeling abit better april! keep drugging yourself up and get adam to look after you :2thumb: that said i don't remember much sympathy when i came to a meet with my hand in a cast after a rum-related incident...:lol2:


----------



## JemmaLambert

adwraith said:


> oh and hope your arm is feeling abit better april! keep drugging yourself up and get adam to look after you :2thumb: that said i don't remember much sympathy when i came to a meet with my hand in a cast after a rum-related incident...:lol2:


That would be because it was a self inflicted rum related injury. :lol2: :lol2: :lol2:


----------



## April Taylor

No rum here, I simply went to get a loaf of bread. :devil:


----------



## Ronster

April Taylor said:


> No rum here, I simply went to get a loaf of bread. :devil:


Bummer! Hope your soon own the mend, & see you all next month. I'm looking forward to holding (hogging) Jeffers Lily! That kinda sounds wrong doesn't it? :gasp:


----------



## Benji-le3

Not coming from you Ron :whistling2: :lol2:


----------



## adam1969

Ronster said:


> Bummer! Hope your soon own the mend, & see you all next month. I'm looking forward to holding (hogging) Jeffers Lily! That kinda sounds wrong doesn't it? :gasp:


:gasp: Never heard it called that before!:lol2:


----------



## adam1969

Booked in so far.

April Taylor : crawl cay boa
Adam1969 : surprises
Multicorn : surprises 
Jeffers : Hagrid (Beardie)& Lily (Boa)
JemmaLambert : Diago (Hognose)
benlambert : Ruby (boa)
crazeemaz : Imperial Pueblan, Corn snake & Diones Rat Snake 
Benji-le3 : Ornate uro

Plenty of room left at the moment so please contact Either adam1969, April Taylor or multicorn to arrange booking your reptiles into the meeting.

Keep them coming people!: victory:


----------



## multicorn

adwraith said:


> oh and hope your arm is feeling abit better april! keep drugging yourself up and get adam to look after you :2thumb: that said i don't remember much sympathy when i came to a meet with my hand in a cast after a rum-related incident...:lol2:


REALLY...!!!!!! you know you here of people breaking legs using a tin opener... Or similar

but a Rum related incident...??? did you take the rum to court for compensation...????


----------



## Kilbz

Is a non snake keeper but a local lad welcome along..:whistling2:


----------



## Sazzness

Kilbz said:


> Is a non snake keeper but a local lad welcome along..:whistling2:


I believe you'll be fine, dude.  I'm pretty sure someone without any snakes comes along pretty regularly?
PS it's not just snakes, but lizards and other cool things are here too 




ADAM. WHEN ARE THE PICS GOING UP? :whip::whip::whip: ... <3:flrt:


----------



## April Taylor

Kilbz said:


> Is a non snake keeper but a local lad welcome along..:whistling2:


Heck yes, everybody is welcome. But be warned, you won't be a nonsnake owner for long after you meet us lot. :lol2:


----------



## adwraith

multicorn said:


> REALLY...!!!!!! you know you here of people breaking legs using a tin opener... Or similar
> 
> but a Rum related incident...??? did you take the rum to court for compensation...????


haha i was more tempted to take the friend that jumped on me(which caused me to fall and do my hand in) to court!anyway getting off topic...basically april deserves more sympathy than i got due to the self inflicted nature of my injury APPARENTLY :lol2:



Sazzness said:


> I believe you'll be fine, dude.  I'm pretty sure someone without any snakes comes along pretty regularly?
> PS it's not just snakes, but lizards and other cool things are here too


i don't have any snakes and still go  come along and you'll have a good night 



April Taylor said:


> But be warned, you won't be a nonsnake owner for long after you meet us lot. :lol2:


this is true...they all try and convince you that things without legs are the way forward.i've managed to ignore their trickery for now atleast but my spirit is definitely caving...:whistling2:


----------



## Mr X

Can I ask what sort of time it might end as the last train back to Birmingham is just after 23:00 and how long would it take to get from one place to the other if I was walking please?

The reason I ask is that I have never been to a snake meeting and there don't seem to be any around the Birmingham area and yours seems to be about the closest to where I am.

Thank you.


----------



## multicorn

Mr X said:


> Can I ask what sort of time it might end as the last train back to Birmingham is just after 23:00 and how long would it take to get from one place to the other if I was walking please?
> 
> The reason I ask is that I have never been to a snake meeting and there don't seem to be any around the Birmingham area and yours seems to be about the closest to where I am.
> 
> Thank you.


Hello,
Some people come for an hour and then go some are there from just after 730 and stay until 11.00 so your last train sounds perfect.. Unfortunately I am not the one to ask for directions but I doubt its far to the train station.. !! 
Come along its a very relaxed social evening (specialist beers too if your thing) with some interesting reptiles!! Not mine though haha!!


----------



## Sazzness

Mr X said:


> Can I ask what sort of time it might end as the last train back to Birmingham is just after 23:00 and how long would it take to get from one place to the other if I was walking please?
> 
> The reason I ask is that I have never been to a snake meeting and there don't seem to be any around the Birmingham area and yours seems to be about the closest to where I am.
> 
> Thank you.


I live near to the station and it is about a 5-10 minute drive depending on traffic  we have walked it before and it took us about 20-30 minutes. There are taxis there but a cheap one is Club Taxis who can give you a quote over the phone. 

If you decide to keep coming and bring your snakes, I won't be held responsible to Mist's disappearance into my bag :whistling2:


----------



## Ronster

Mr X said:


> Can I ask what sort of time it might end as the last train back to Birmingham is just after 23:00 and how long would it take to get from one place to the other if I was walking please?
> 
> The reason I ask is that I have never been to a snake meeting and there don't seem to be any around the Birmingham area and yours seems to be about the closest to where I am.
> 
> Thank you.



I could offer you a lift to the train station if that would help??


----------



## Ronster

Benji-le3 said:


> Not coming from you Ron :whistling2: :lol2:


Oi! Cheeky.... :devil:


----------



## Benji-le3

I'm really looking forward to this meet! .. shame Adam can't make it as he'll miss the glory that is the Ornate! but feels like it's been ages since I've seen every one! P.s Ron If I hadn't put it Martin would of :lol2:


----------



## Kilbz

Is there alcohol


----------



## Sazzness

Kilbz said:


> Is there alcohol


Aye you can buy booze from the bar downstairs


----------



## Kilbz

Ah be jesus' its only a 5 min walk from my house, I live on beaconsfield just off narborough road, which is in the leicester mercury today, as my neibour decided to stab someone.... :/


----------



## April Taylor

Kilbz said:


> Ah be jesus' its only a 5 min walk from my house, I live on beaconsfield just off narborough road, which is in the leicester mercury today, as my neibour decided to stab someone.... :/


Ooh er


----------



## Mr X

I am so tempted to attend, simply because as I am new to snakes and I only have corns it would be nice to see others snakes and see what they are like in the flesh so to speak and Ronsters offer of a lift to the station makes it all the more feasible. It is too cold for me to bring any of mine with me considering the time of year, the length of journey and the fact that because I have never considered taking them anywhere before I don't have the wherewithal and paraphernalia to do so. 

Sorry Sazzness but no Misty this time, but I do notice from other comments of yours that you appear to be a natural kleptomaniac and I just wonder how big that Mary Poppins bag of yours is!

Getting lost in Leicester between the station and the venue is of course a huge possibility with me having never been to the city before so if any of you check your mobiles and find a plea of help from me in the forum I would appreciate it if you could guide me across the city. I have never been adventurous with regards to going to different places and finding my way around. How I managed to actually be born and make it down the birth canal was always the main topic of conversation with my family years ago and they always reckoned that it was my twin brother who would have either pointed the way for me or just plain old kicked me in the general direction of the outside world, so lucky I was the first born of I would probably still be there today.

EDIT .... While I am on here does anyone know if there are any reptile or more specifically snake meets in the Birmingham area ever?


----------



## benlambert

There is a meet in brum I've seen the thread up in here somewhere. 
It's not going to be as good as ours tho :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## April Taylor

Mr X said:


> I am so tempted to attend, simply because as I am new to snakes and I only have corns it would be nice to see others snakes and see what they are like in the flesh so to speak and Ronsters offer of a lift to the station makes it all the more feasible. It is too cold for me to bring any of mine with me considering the time of year, the length of journey and the fact that because I have never considered taking them anywhere before I don't have the wherewithal and paraphernalia to do so.
> 
> Sorry Sazzness but no Misty this time, but I do notice from other comments of yours that you appear to be a natural kleptomaniac and I just wonder how big that Mary Poppins bag of yours is!
> 
> Getting lost in Leicester between the station and the venue is of course a huge possibility with me having never been to the city before so if any of you check your mobiles and find a plea of help from me in the forum I would appreciate it if you could guide me across the city. I have never been adventurous with regards to going to different places and finding my way around. How I managed to actually be born and make it down the birth canal was always the main topic of conversation with my family years ago and they always reckoned that it was my twin brother who would have either pointed the way for me or just plain old kicked me in the general direction of the outside world, so lucky I was the first born of I would probably still be there today.
> 
> EDIT .... While I am on here does anyone know if there are any reptile or more specifically snake meets in the Birmingham area ever?


I'd recommend coming without a reptile the first visit, just something we ask new comers to consider, so they can see how we run things first.

I'll abstain on directions as I could get lost on my own street


----------



## Revobuzz

Well so much for me being concerned it's on Valentine's weekend. 

Wife has just told me she's on a girl's night out that night.


----------



## April Taylor

Valentines is for teenagers!


----------



## Aston Grewcock

I've not been to one in what seems like ages... have noted this one down and should be able to attend fingers crossed.

: victory:


----------



## Jeffers3

April Taylor said:


> Valentines is for teenagers!


But, you're only just out of your teens!

(does that get me out of trouble for the other comments, now?:no1


----------



## April Taylor

Jeffers3 said:


> But, you're only just out of your teens!
> 
> (does that get me out of trouble for the other comments, now?:no1


Nope :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Ronster

Revobuzz said:


> Well so much for me being concerned it's on Valentine's weekend.
> 
> Wife has just told me she's on a girl's night out that night.



Sounds like a win win situation!


----------



## Jeffers3

April Taylor said:


> Nope :Na_Na_Na_Na:


You're a hard woman!

(I know different, though! :2thumb


----------



## Revobuzz

April Taylor said:


> Valentines is for teenagers!


Who said my wife is not a teenager.....


----------



## JemmaLambert

April Taylor said:


> Valentines is for teenagers!


Valentines may be for teenagers but if i do not get something on valentines day i will be filing for divorce on the 15th. Lol.


----------



## benlambert

JemmaLambert said:


> Valentines may be for teenagers but if i do not get something on valentines day i will be filing for divorce on the 15th. Lol.


 

Roll on the 15th :2thumb::2thumb:


Only joking dearest il treat you to a new reptile


----------



## Sazzness

Speaking of Valentines Day gift, I got an early surprise from the bloke. Turns he out decided to not get me a Multicorn snake though :c either way, I love her so meet Emelie our token corn, because every collection needs one.


----------



## JemmaLambert

benlambert said:


> Roll on the 15th :2thumb::2thumb:
> 
> 
> Only joking dearest il treat you to a new reptile


Amazons don't count. :lol2:


----------



## April Taylor

Sazzness said:


> Speaking of Valentines Day gift, I got an early surprise from the bloke. Turns he out decided to not get me a Multicorn snake though :c either way, I love her so meet Emelie our token corn, because every collection needs one.
> 
> image


She's pretty


JemmaLambert said:


> Amazons don't count. :lol2:


What does count?

I tried to get Adam thinking of getting me a get well soon snake, but he reckons that looking after the fifteen I have is get well soon present enough. I suppose he has a point.


----------



## Sazzness

You guys couldn't do me a huge favour could you?

*Please find attached to this post a link to a survey that is being carried out for a dissertation project. The topic is cybersexuality. You don't need to have had cybersex to take part in it, but people who have are wanted too! Please be as honest as you can. Any questions or problems, feel free to ask me as I am well informed on this survey 
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1zXF2wX62Ch-hDVOJ347z1tJCU85RehRcAWdZUji0PHc/viewform*

**COMPLETELY ANONYMOUS**

Can only the aged 16+ take part in this please - so there are no moral/ethical issues about sexuality.


----------



## April Taylor

:gasp:


----------



## Sazzness

April Taylor said:


> :gasp:


Dirty I know :whistling2: :devil:

What did you expect from an aspiring sex therapist?


----------



## April Taylor

I didn'tknow you were! :lol2:


----------



## Sazzness

What can I say - I keep my cards close to my chest sometimes


----------



## JemmaLambert

Flowers, chocolate, shoes. I only say amazons don't count because ben will be getting his amazons anyway. So its not really a present for me.


----------



## April Taylor

Aha! Shoes all the way. Expensive ones.


----------



## benlambert

JemmaLambert said:


> Flowers, chocolate, shoes. I only say amazons don't count because ben will be getting his amazons anyway. So its not really a present for me.


Flowers will die after a week and then go in the bin. 
Uve got loads of shoes, 
And chocolate is no good for you, 
So as I'm thinking of you Il get you a nice vanilla or lemon blast:2thumb: female,


----------



## April Taylor

Not touching that one with a barge :gaspole


----------



## Jade01

Seeing as I'm back from Oz I'll be there! I never got to go to one of these before I left either


----------



## adwraith

Jade01 said:


> Seeing as I'm back from Oz I'll be there! I never got to go to one of these before I left either


to be honest being in Australia is a pretty good excuse for not coming before...you get to see lots of exciting reps out there?


----------



## Benji-le3

adwraith said:


> to be honest being in Australia is a pretty good excuse for not coming before...you get to see lots of exciting reps out there?



ALOT better than "oooh I'm in nottingham" :whistling2:


----------



## adwraith

Benji-le3 said:


> ALOT better than "oooh I'm in nottingham" :whistling2:


i'm not sure i said it that flamboyantly/camply. but essentially yes.


----------



## Benji-le3

I do read your comments in a camp voice in my head, not too sure why :lol2:


----------



## April Taylor

:lol2: sorry, but so do I!


----------



## adwraith

Benji-le3 said:


> I do read your comments in a camp voice in my head, not too sure why :lol2:





April Taylor said:


> :lol2: sorry, but so do I!


Oh my stars!


----------



## Jeffers3

adwraith said:


> Oh my stars!


Comments like that aren't helping much mate :lol2:


----------



## adwraith

Jeffers3 said:


> Comments like that aren't helping much mate :lol2:


haha probably not but its all in the name of entertainment. gotta be able to laugh at yourself :2thumb:


----------



## acsnakes

Jade01 said:


> Seeing as I'm back from Oz I'll be there! I never got to go to one of these before I left either


Hiya Jade
Cool Look forward to seeing you there .You will be made very welcome.:2thumb:


----------



## Jeffers3

adwraith said:


> haha probably not but its all in the name of entertainment. gotta be able to laugh at yourself :2thumb:


It would, indeed, be a sorry old World if we couldn't do that! :no1:


----------



## Sazzness

What time is stuff going on on Saturday?


----------



## adam1969

Sazzness said:


> What time is stuff going on on Saturday?


meeting at ours at 9.45am if you want to come.


----------



## Sazzness

adam1969 said:


> meeting at ours at 9.45am if you want to come.


I don't finish work til 1  uuuurgh sucksssss


----------



## Kilbz

I thought the meeting was evening time? ;o


----------



## adam1969

Sazzness said:


> I don't finish work til 1  uuuurgh sucksssss


 creep around Kat for a shift change


----------



## Sazzness

Kilbz said:


> I thought the meeting was evening time? ;o


Oh this isn't the meet (which is next Saturday), this is an opening day at Real. Of Reptiles in Coventry. 

I really wanted to go. Although we might stop by as I wanna go to ikea  is it nearby?


----------



## adam1969

Kilbz said:


> I thought the meeting was evening time? ;o


 the reptile meets are in the evening but this Saturday we going for a trip out to the opening of realm of reptiles in coventry.


----------



## April Taylor

Bummed that I can't come to this, please say congrats to huw and jo for me.


----------



## Kilbz

Ahhh


----------



## Sazzness

adam1969 said:


> creep around Kat for a shift change


That is the earliest I can do dude. If you're there all day I'm sure we can pop by


----------



## adam1969

Sazzness said:


> That is the earliest I can do dude. If you're there all day I'm sure we can pop by


yes just come when your ready hun.


----------



## Sazzness

adam1969 said:


> yes just come when your ready hun.


Cool stuff. We will have to swing by your place sometime soon as well for a brew


----------



## adam1969

Sazzness said:


> Cool stuff. We will have to swing by your place sometime soon as well for a brew


Anytime just let us know when your free and we can arrange something.


----------



## Jade01

adwraith said:


> to be honest being in Australia is a pretty good excuse for not coming before...you get to see lots of exciting reps out there?


I thought it was a decent enough excuse! I did! Everything! Worked on a crocodile farm too, best thing I've ever done.


----------



## April Taylor

Jade01 said:


> I thought it was a decent enough excuse! I did! Everything! Worked on a crocodile farm too, best thing I've ever done.


That sounds excellent!


----------



## Benji-le3

Jade01 said:


> I thought it was a decent enough excuse! I did! Everything! Worked on a crocodile farm too, best thing I've ever done.



you have no idea how jealous I am right now!


----------



## benlambert

Gutted we missed today, 
Hope everyone who went had a great day.


----------



## April Taylor

Me too


----------



## Ronster

I would of loved to come, but was working. Any pics of the new place & it's stock? :whistling2:


----------



## Kilbz

Not long til the meet now! Im definatly coming although I dont own a snake, or even a reptile (yet)  what times it go on til?

And im guessing ill be the youngest there? (20)


----------



## Sazzness

Kilbz said:


> Not long til the meet now! Im definatly coming although I dont own a snake, or even a reptile (yet)  what times it go on til?
> 
> And im guessing ill be the youngest there? (20)


You can leave whenever but it can go on til 11-12?

My OH and I are 20 and 21. Multicorn's son is 15. So you won't be the youngest


----------



## Kilbz

Ah I wont feel out of place then! Im actually quite looking forward to it..


Let the beer flow:mf_dribble:


----------



## Jade01

I'm just wondering of anyone is going from Oadby? Or if anyone could meet me in town before? I haven't lived in Leicester for a long time and I don't have a fancy phone that I can use for directions, so chances are that I'll probably get lost!


----------



## adwraith

benlambert said:


> Gutted we missed today,
> Hope everyone who went had a great day.


did you change your mind on providing breakfast??:whistling2:


----------



## Benji-le3

Jade01 said:


> I'm just wondering of anyone is going from Oadby? Or if anyone could meet me in town before? I haven't lived in Leicester for a long time and I don't have a fancy phone that I can use for directions, so chances are that I'll probably get lost!




I can meet you in town if you want?


----------



## adam1969

Hiya All sorry for the delay in posting any photos from Saturdays trip to realm of reptiles Coventry.
As ever I took them on my phone and have still got to send them to the computer. 
It was a great day and a lovely shop well worth a visit for those that missed the opening day .
I am looking forward to the meeting this saturday and promise to get the pics posted befoer then...although i must warn there is only a couple. (I know! I am rubbish ,Sorry must take more photos at events....:bash::bash


----------



## Jade01

Benji-le3 said:


> I can meet you in town if you want?


That'd be amazing! Thank you!


----------



## Nightfirez

hmm... 

now shall i bring something on Saturday :hmm:


----------



## April Taylor

Nightfirez said:


> hmm...
> 
> now shall i bring something on Saturday :hmm:


I would like you to bring moonie please


----------



## Sazzness

April Taylor said:


> I would like you to bring moonie please


Seconded! :flrt:


----------



## Purple_D

Can't make this one again:bash:
But the next but one boa night i may come to.
Have collected some nice little boa over the last 6 month:2thumb:


----------



## Kilbz

Ill be there, bit nervous as Ive never met any of you before and dont want to be standing in the corner on my own but im sure itll be fine! haha


----------



## Purple_D

Kilbz said:


> Ill be there, bit nervous as Ive never met any of you before and dont want to be standing in the corner on my own but im sure itll be fine! haha


You will be fine,a bit of a weird bunch,but friendly enough.
Just watch that April,she can be too friendly at times:whistling2:


----------



## Jade01

Kilbz said:


> Ill be there, bit nervous as Ive never met any of you before and dont want to be standing in the corner on my own but im sure itll be fine! haha


If it makes you feel any better I've only met Benji-le3 before! (That I'm aware of anyway)


----------



## Sazzness

Kilbz said:


> Ill be there, bit nervous as Ive never met any of you before and dont want to be standing in the corner on my own but im sure itll be fine! haha


Don't be daft! Just chuck yoursen in the middle and get involved!


----------



## adwraith

Jade01 said:


> If it makes you feel any better I've only met Benji-le3 before! (That I'm aware of anyway)


if you're aware that you've met ben you're one of the lucky ones...he usually just watches from behind bushes.


----------



## Ann W

Nightfirez said:


> hmm...
> 
> now shall i bring something on Saturday :hmm:


moonie but i would like you to take hex too (hex a boa isnt she???:crazy 

xxx


----------



## Kilbz

Not long now!


----------



## Benji-le3

adwraith said:


> if you're aware that you've met ben you're one of the lucky ones...he usually just watches from behind bushes.


Even less likely now I've got my new camouflage binoculars!


----------



## April Taylor

Kilbz said:


> Ill be there, bit nervous as Ive never met any of you before and dont want to be standing in the corner on my own but im sure itll be fine! haha


Don't be nervous, we are lovely


Purple_D said:


> You will be fine,a bit of a weird bunch,but friendly enough.
> Just watch that April,she can be too friendly at times:whistling2:


Warch it old man


Jade01 said:


> If it makes you feel any better I've only met Benji-le3 before! (That I'm aware of anyway)


Looking forward to meeting you both


----------



## benlambert

Nightfirez said:


> hmm...
> 
> now shall i bring something on Saturday :hmm:


 
moonglow:2thumb:


----------



## benlambert

cars sorted now and baby sitter.

looking forward to the meet. rubys not far off a shed so shes all dark and dinjy :bash:


----------



## April Taylor

My crawl cays go in to blue every time it is a boa night but so far so good


----------



## Purple_D

April Taylor said:


> My crawl cays go in to blue every time it is a boa night but so far so good


Ive just got a pair of hypo CC:2thumb:


----------



## Benji-le3

Purple_D said:


> Ive just got a pair of hypo CC:2thumb:


:mf_dribble: so when do I get to see?


----------



## Purple_D

Benji-le3 said:


> :mf_dribble: so when do I get to see?


It will be after june for these.But the next but one boa i could bring a hypo,het kahl and corn islands:2thumb:
just a couple of pics for you,first the cc
http://i788.photobucket.com/albums/yy170/nbuttrick/006-65_zps0f56261f.jpg
And now a few that could come if requested next time i turn up
http://i788.photobucket.com/albums/yy170/nbuttrick/009-51_zps74a49e3e.jpg
http://i788.photobucket.com/albums/yy170/nbuttrick/004-70_zps98536cff.jpg
http://i788.photobucket.com/albums/yy170/nbuttrick/010-42.jpg


----------



## April Taylor

Purple_D said:


> Ive just got a pair of hypo CC:2thumb:


Nice!


----------



## Jeffers3

April Taylor said:


> Warch it old man


 
He's a braver man than me to say that! Are you going to enjoy his liver with a nice chianti, now? :lol2:


----------



## benlambert

April Taylor said:


> My crawl cays go in to blue every time it is a boa night but so far so good


Looking forward to seeing your c/c


----------



## JemmaLambert

benlambert said:


> moonglow:2thumb:


Seconded. :2thumb:


----------



## adam1969

Jeffers3 said:


> He's a braver man than me to say that! Are you going to enjoy his liver with a nice chianti, now? :lol2:


 
Pickled liver and Chianti what an awful sounding combination .....:lol2:


----------



## KatieKenny

Me & my hubby would like to come to this meeting! It will be our first meeting so we're looking forward to meeting lots of lovely snakes and humans! We currently only have one snake,a corn...but I'm eyeing up rosy boa's at the moment!!


----------



## Sazzness

KatieKenny said:


> Me & my hubby would like to come to this meeting! It will be our first meeting so we're looking forward to meeting lots of lovely snakes and humans! We currently only have one snake,a corn...but I'm eyeing up rosy boa's at the moment!!


Helloooo! Welcome to RFUK and can't wait to meet you


----------



## crazeemaz

*really looking forward to it!*

Can't wait to see everyone and all the lovely snakes on Saturday.

Hope that my Imperial Pueblan (hybrid) does not go into blue this time and I can bring him along. 

Can't decide which corn to bring .............. it is between my eldest corn a very large male - Rio - who has been before and one of last years unsexed hatchlings called "Keeper" purely because we did indeed keep it!

Can I bring both?


----------



## adam1969

crazeemaz said:


> Can't wait to see everyone and all the lovely snakes on Saturday.
> 
> Hope that my Imperial Pueblan (hybrid) does not go into blue this time and I can bring him along.
> 
> Can't decide which corn to bring .............. it is between my eldest corn a very large male - Rio - who has been before and one of last years unsexed hatchlings called "Keeper" purely because we did indeed keep it!
> 
> Can I bring both?


 Hiya Maz yep you can bring both if you like you could also bring your shrek if you wanted.....:2thumb:


----------



## crazeemaz

*Yeah!*

Choices, choices! Was going to bring the Dione's but looks as if she is going into blue again so may bring Shrek. 

He is so much my favourite at the moment (but don't let any of the others hear that)


----------



## April Taylor

KatieKenny said:


> Me & my hubby would like to come to this meeting! It will be our first meeting so we're looking forward to meeting lots of lovely snakes and humans! We currently only have one snake,a corn...but I'm eyeing up rosy boa's at the moment!!


We'll look forward to meeting you! We have a few first timers this month, which is great.


Maz, what is Shrek? 

X


----------



## crazeemaz

April Taylor said:


> We'll look forward to meeting you! We have a few first timers this month, which is great.
> 
> 
> Maz, what is Shrek?
> 
> X


Shrek is the name I gave to.the Rhino Rat Snake hatchling that I bought from AC


----------



## benlambert

crazeemaz said:


> Choices, choices! Was going to bring the Dione's but looks as if she is going into blue again so may bring Shrek.
> 
> He is so much my favourite at the moment (but don't let any of the others hear that)


 
I think ive got his sister, and she is my favorite at the moment to :2thumb:


----------



## adwraith

i'm due to finish work at 10...so what time are people thinking they'll head off?if i'm not too knackered/covered in shit i might call in aslong as there'll still be people there!


----------



## Benji-le3

I'll be there till as late as possible! :lol2:


----------



## Kilbz

Benji-le3 said:


> I'll be there till as late as possible! :lol2:


 
Likewise :2thumb:


----------



## April Taylor

I don't think we've ever left before 11 at the earliest. :2thumb:


----------



## Jeffers3

adwraith said:


> i'm due to finish work at 10...so what time are people thinking they'll head off?if i'm not too knackered/covered in shit i might call in aslong as there'll still be people there!


We were really late last time, but it was still worth going along. 

Maybe you can skive off a bit before the end of work.....


----------



## Kilbz

What time is everyone getting there? Do we just walk in and say im here for the reptile meeting and they will point me in the direction or..


----------



## April Taylor

7.30, go to the end of the bar, you'll see the mens loo, and a set of stairs. We'll be upstairs :2thumb:


----------



## Kilbz

Sounds a plan! I take it im best to get a drink before I come upstairs 

Do we all get name badges? haha


----------



## April Taylor

Nah, but I'll be the one sitting in the comfy chair with a great big cast on my arm having people pass me drinks and snakes!


----------



## Kilbz

Well if I hold a snake tommorow, it will be the first time ever!

And my OH is staying at her mums for the night so I got the place to myself after, boring! Might have to go clubbing afterwards haha


----------



## Nightfirez

April Taylor said:


> Nah, but I'll be the one sitting in the comfy chair with a great big cast on my arm where I will fall asleep



Sorted your typo out April


----------



## April Taylor

Its possible! I've lead a pretty boring life the last few weeks and all the excitement might tire me out like a five year old.


----------



## Sazzness

Staying til the end as always! :3


----------



## adwraith

April Taylor said:


> I don't think we've ever left before 11 at the earliest. :2thumb:





Jeffers3 said:


> We were really late last time, but it was still worth going along.
> Maybe you can skive off a bit before the end of work.....


i doubt i'd get there before about 10.45 so i dunno, will see how i feel tomorrow...won't be able to leave early have to sign in and out ha.


----------



## Ronster

Mr X said:


> I am so tempted to attend, simply because as I am new to snakes and I only have corns it would be nice to see others snakes and see what they are like in the flesh so to speak and Ronsters offer of a lift to the station makes it all the more feasible. It is too cold for me to bring any of mine with me considering the time of year, the length of journey and the fact that because I have never considered taking them anywhere before I don't have the wherewithal and paraphernalia to do so.
> 
> Sorry Sazzness but no Misty this time, but I do notice from other comments of yours that you appear to be a natural kleptomaniac and I just wonder how big that Mary Poppins bag of yours is!
> 
> Getting lost in Leicester between the station and the venue is of course a huge possibility with me having never been to the city before so if any of you check your mobiles and find a plea of help from me in the forum I would appreciate it if you could guide me across the city. I have never been adventurous with regards to going to different places and finding my way around. How I managed to actually be born and make it down the birth canal was always the main topic of conversation with my family years ago and they always reckoned that it was my twin brother who would have either pointed the way for me or just plain old kicked me in the general direction of the outside world, so lucky I was the first born of I would probably still be there today.
> 
> EDIT .... While I am on here does anyone know if there are any reptile or more specifically snake meets in the Birmingham area ever?



Do you need a lift at all?


----------



## Mr X

I am a bit sad but a couple of my friends are doing the "Valentine" thing and have asked me to baby sit for them. It never occurred to me that I would be busy at Valentines considering I have been single for all but two of them in my life, but as they are young and in lurve I said that I would do it for them so I am not able to go to the meeting tonight. Bit of a shame but there you go, hopefully I will be able to make it another time, and the weather will hopefully be nicer then anyway.

Ronster, thank you for you kind offer of a lift back to the station but it seems because cupids arrow nicked my backside as it hurtled across towards my two lovebird friends, it has scuppered my plans. Fair play to them though, three kiddies 13 yrs, 10 yrs and 11 mths old and still madly in love. It is the 10 year old boy that has a slight bit of autism and I adore him so it isn't as if I feel I am not going to have a fun night. Never looked after all three at the same time before mind you so it will be an experience anyway. We might end up playing snakes and ladders LOL. 

Have a good evening all of you and hopefully I can see the pictures up on here later.


----------



## Kilbz

Just a thought if everyone is driving, does that mean noone will be drinking...alot?


----------



## Ronster

No worries mate, hope to help next time if you need it.


----------



## Long way down

Sorry to hear the bad news April, get well soon.

Regards Dave


----------



## Benji-le3

Kilbz said:


> Just a thought if everyone is driving, does that mean noone will be drinking...alot?


I only live a stones throw away so i can always leave my car! :lol2:


----------



## Kilbz

Haha well theres 2 of us!


----------



## Jeffers3

Kilbz said:


> Just a thought if everyone is driving, does that mean noone will be drinking...alot?


 
Good point. Is Linda coming along, Martin? :lol2:


----------



## Kilbz

The misses has lost the bank card! Uh oh.


--- The Range have got it shes going to collect it now.


----------



## Kilbz

See you all soon!


----------



## crazeemaz

Rio (large male corn) is in blue so not bringing him after all. So will bring a little corn instead as well as the Imperial Pueblan and Rhino Rat snake. See you all soon


----------



## Kilbz

What a brilliant night! Cheers for the warm welcome everyone. See you at the next one!


----------



## Ronster

Kilbz said:


> What a brilliant night! Cheers for the warm welcome everyone. See you at the next one!


Did you get to hold a snake in the end??


It was a great night as per, Looking forward to the next one already!!


----------



## Kilbz

I did yes! The rosey boa I think it was.


----------



## KatieKenny

Thanks for a great night everyone...we were amazed at the variety of snakes that we got to meet/handle and everyone was so friendly & helpful. Looking forward to the next meeting already!!

Evening ended on a bit of a sour note though as I managed to rear end a rather large taxi on the way home  My first accident after 9 years on the road!


----------



## Kilbz

Sorry to hear that!


----------



## adam1969

KatieKenny said:


> Thanks for a great night everyone...we were amazed at the variety of snakes that we got to meet/handle and everyone was so friendly & helpful. Looking forward to the next meeting already!!
> 
> Evening ended on a bit of a sour note though as I managed to rear end a rather large taxi on the way home  My first accident after 9 years on the road!


Great to see you both and look forward to seeing you both again at the next meeting .
Hope you are both ok and it was not a bad collision:gasp::gasp:.
Thank you for doing the judging last night.
Speak soon


----------



## April Taylor

Kilbz said:


> What a brilliant night! Cheers for the warm welcome everyone. See you at the next one!





KatieKenny said:


> Thanks for a great night everyone...we were amazed at the variety of snakes that we got to meet/handle and everyone was so friendly & helpful. Looking forward to the next meeting already!!
> 
> Evening ended on a bit of a sour note though as I managed to rear end a rather large taxi on the way home  My first accident after 9 years on the road!


Oh no! Hope you both ok. I'd also like to echo Adams thanks for judging, especially as you gave me my first first place. :notworthy:

Sorry that I wasn't more alive and with it last night everyone :blush:


----------



## benlambert

Had a great nite, and massive turnout. 

Hope you get better soon April. Xx


----------



## Kilbz

Oh and just to let you all know..

Im gonna get a snake

:2thumb:


----------



## April Taylor

:lol2: what are you going to get?


----------



## Kilbz

Well I really like the rosey boa from last night.


----------



## April Taylor

Nice choice!


----------



## Kilbz

What size viv would that sort of snake require? Not 100% about the rosey boa yet but will be aiming to get a snake thats around the same size.


----------



## April Taylor

I'm not totally sure but I think a two foot viv would be about right.


----------



## Kilbz

Oh nice! I thought they would need around a 4ft, got alot of researching to do. Im clueless! Haha


----------



## Sazzness

HELL YEAH ROSY BOAAAA. <3 hnnngh. I do love Mexican Rosy Boas. :3 Kit seemed fond of the Rosy Boa, Hathor and Zane (I'm not sure if everyone saw him hoarding Zane - poor thing!)

Awesome night as always, great to see some new faces. Sorry I ended up running in and out near the end - ended up feeling really weird and sick. :S 

Hope you feel better soon April - seeing you all spaced out was very strange! However, I am now in love with Crawl Cays so if you ever breed I will be first in line  haha jokes. 

Hope you and Phil are okay, Katie! D: Was lovely to meet you sweet <3

I can't answer the viv Q as we don't have any. I imagine a 4x2x2 or 3x2x2 (considering they can get up to 4ft in length, so at least in a 4ft viv they can stretch out fully), but again I'm not too good with vivs so wait for someone who has experience in them to come along rather than take my judgement. :3


----------



## KatieKenny

Me & Phil are ok after our little smash...but my poor Mandy Mazda's gonna need some work!! Thankfully no one was hurt & it didn't prevent me from having lots of snakey dreams last night!!

I'm afraid Sarah that I might have to fight you for the front of queue position when April breeds the Crawl Cray!! (Hope you're feeling better now x)

Can't wait to meet you all again next time and hopefully April will be feeling a bit more human by then x


----------



## April Taylor

Hi guys, being spaced out was weird for me too! And yes, eventually, I will be breeding the crawl cays and I'll make sure those that are expressing a desire for them will get first pick of the babies.


----------



## Sazzness

April Taylor said:


> Hi guys, being spaced out was weird for me too! And yes, eventually, I will be breeding the crawl cays and I'll make sure those that are expressing a desire for them will get first pick of the babies.


Looks like I have a lot of sucking up to do to Kit.

Martin, Adam... I'm watching you - NO PUNS!!!


----------



## April Taylor

Oh you have so left yourself open to teasing :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## adam1969

KatieKenny said:


> Me & Phil are ok after our little smash...but my poor Mandy Mazda's gonna need some work!! Thankfully no one was hurt & it didn't prevent me from having lots of snakey dreams last night!!
> 
> I'm afraid Sarah that I might have to fight you for the front of queue position when April breeds the Crawl Cray!! (Hope you're feeling better now x)
> 
> Can't wait to meet you all again next time and hopefully April will be feeling a bit more human by then x


 


Glad your both ok !:2thumb:



April can never feel human!!!!!!!!!LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## multicorn

*and the winner is.......!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Hello everyone...! Another great night thought i would upload some pics

:no1: 3rd place Maz and Steve's lovely imperial pueblan









:no1: 2nd place Adam and Charlotte's Token white sided black rat









:no1: 1st place is the beautiful April's Crawl cay's boa









Fantastic variety of snakes and legged thingy's at this meet..!!!! Really interesting for everyone..!!


----------



## multicorn

*Random pictureness*

some various pictures..! i left my David Bailey head at home excuse the quality..

here is a big girl (Yes TJ a hair cut is needed) Ben and Jemma's Hypo (pinkyness) Boa 










Lee and Ann's Moonglow boa mmmmmmmm..










Jeffer's and Mel's Common Boa










Ben's Uromastiyx (see Ben pic's hehe..! i'm very sneeky sneeky)


----------



## benlambert

Moonglow is absolutly stuning :2thumb:

And martin you really shouldn't refer to tj as a big girl :lol2:


----------



## Sazzness

But TJ is a big girl 

Great night! I held my first beardie :3 I also held a lot of snakes which I thought I couldn't but now I'm feeling pretty confident  I love these meets for that! <3


----------



## adwraith

Kilbz said:


> What size viv would that sort of snake require? Not 100% about the rosey boa yet but will be aiming to get a snake thats around the same size.


ask adam or charl about rosy boas would be the best thing i'd say-here's their webpage on them A C Snakes - Rosy Boas, Snake breeders - ratsnakes, house snakes, corn snakes, rosy boas, ATBs & hognose. Based in East Midlands, UK 


looks like it was a good meet glad people had a good time


----------



## multicorn

benlambert said:


> Moonglow is absolutly stuning :2thumb:
> 
> And martin you really shouldn't refer to tj as a big girl :lol2:


 Well he is !!! look at him mate..... girly gum drop :whistling2:


----------



## acsnakes

The next meeting will be on Saturday 17th March 2013, the thread can be found here :2thumb:


----------



## Jeffers3

Kilbz said:


> Well I really like the rosey boa from last night.


Pity I can't make the next meet, where I could have led you down the path towards burmese python ownership! :2thumb:


----------

